# Moving to japan



## drifting79

I am moving to japan should I bring my ducati superbike with me or are the roads no good for riding ? Will be moving in a month or 2 any info much appreciated


----------



## larabell

Most of the roads here are paved, if that's what you're referring to ;-).

There are actually a large number of bikers in Japan. If you're moving to Tokyo, the riding may not be very interesting unless you get out of the city but, once you do, there's a reasonable mix of highways, mountain roads, small towns, etc. I had a bike (not quite as fancy as yours) for a while and a buddy and I did some biking in the mountains near Mt. Fuji. He once biked from Nagoya to Tokyo via side roads and mountain trails just for the fun of it. So yeah... you'll probably find enough places to ride.

However, registering the bike may be another matter. Maybe someone on the forum has done that before. You need to have the bike inspected every couple years in order to renew the registration. And if you're here more than a few months, you'll want to convert your driver's license into a Japanese one because the cops are kinda touch about driving (cars or bikes) on an International Driving Permit if you're actually living here. Depending where you're from, that may require a road test on the bike. I know there's at least one English-language page dedicated to biking in Japan and licensing details but I don't happen to have the link at my fingertips. Let me know if your research doesn't turn up anything.


----------



## Rube

I used an international license for about 10 years when I first moved here and although they might not of liked it there's not much they could do about it. The plus is that they don't even bother giving you a ticket with an international license, I was stopped for speeding twice and they took a look at the license and gave up immediately. 

As Larabell says, tons of good touring in the country side with great roads, I've never been to a country where the roads come close.


----------



## Otenba

I'd might as well add my questions here...

If or when I finally move to or staying Japan, would it be best for me to sell on my UK motorbike and get a new bike when I get to Japan? Is this less expensive to do compared to attempting to bring the bike with me?

Thanks in advance...!


----------



## drifting79

I have been advised by a export import company to contact my Japanese embassy to get details on importing a motorcycle to japan it's hard to find correct info online


----------



## Otenba

Okay, thanks drifting79. It certainly is hard to find correct information online... I hope to visit the Japanese Embassy in December!


----------



## drifting79

From what I understand so far if you have owned the bike for more than a year and it is going to be your mode of transport you can bring it with you and it just needs to registered over there but it's expensive and can only. BE done in Tokyo region about 250000¥


----------



## Joppa

drifting79 said:


> From what I understand so far if you have owned the bike for more than a year and it is going to be your mode of transport you can bring it with you and it just needs to registered over there but it's expensive and can only. BE done in Tokyo region about 250000¥


My impression is it isn't worth the bother and costs involved. Your bike needs both customs papers - relatively easy, and much more complicated process for making it street-legal in Japan. It will involve, among other things, modifications to exhaust level and noise supression, plus official tests to confirm compliance, plus the cost of registering, number plates, tax and compulsory insurance. One estimate puts this around 440,000 yen (£3,500). This is on top of shipping. It used to be easy till about 15 years ago, but the tightening of environmental and safety rules have made it very expensive and time-consuming. It will almost certainly be cheaper to sell your machine and buy another in Japan.


----------



## drifting79

I have a 1098 Australian compliant Ducati they sell the same bike in Japan for the same price as Australia is there. Any Difference in manufacturing of the bikes to meet Japanese environmental laws 
For me the bike Is worth a lot to me and to sell in Australia I would lose a lot selling it how hard is it really to get this type of bike Japanese compliant my freight cost to Japan is quoted at around 500$ Australian and I will be supplying the box for it to be freighted in which I got from a local Ducati dealership for 100$ cash


----------



## Otenba

Golly that is a lot of money. >_< On the plus side, the money that I get for my motorbike/car can go towards the move! 

I have a humble Honda CG125... though I think it's a UK manufactured one....? Thankfully, not been biking long so I can sell mine if needed.


----------



## peterbr75

I'd agree with posts recommending staying out of Tokyo. It get's snarled up all the time and riding on bikes can be pretty dangerous - just check out the road signs at major junctions highlighting the death toll for the year!


----------

